
Free subscription to CVs of the best specialists for remote work - superchink
http://talentboard.me/
======
iqonik
Looks good but it has left me thinking, how do you make money? or how do you
intend to in the future?

~~~
iqonik
Also, you're missing Perl from the list (we still exist!)

